# 2005 Nissan Altima 2.5S won't shift from park to reverse or even drive??



## vq30de-kev (Dec 31, 2009)

hey everyone im new here i hope i posted in the right area,but i was doing my younger brothers 6K HID conversion last night and i got 1 side to work which is the passenger side and i went to do the other side and it never even lit up.So after that i put everything back together and i started the car and it wouldn't shift so i used my other nissan key from my maxima to unlock the shift lock release and it shifted but then i was told i that the car had no brake lights i went and got brake lights but havent installed them yet i would just like to know how this happened like what was the cause and if there is anything i could do to fix this besides spending 350 bucks at nissan thanks in advance for all of your input sorry this is long but i have to know. ohhh by the way i just got a CEL up on the dash.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Check your fuses,fusible links and everything you touched.


----------



## vq30de-kev (Dec 31, 2009)

NALtech said:


> Check your fuses,fusible links and everything you touched.


ok so i went threw everything checked all the fuses in the car should i check the ones under the hood too?i just dont know what went wrong.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

If it worked fine before, check EVERY fuse.


----------

